# Grand Canyon of the South



## Cliff (Feb 2, 2002)

Anyone ever been to Breaks Interstate Park on the Kentucky - Virginia state line. From what I've read it's a big place, and utilizes combined Kentucky & Virginia State Parks resources. I was curious as to what their campgrounds are like... Pro? Con?

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## dbkennel (Mar 30, 2002)

Grand Canyon of the South

Just wanted to bring this to the top.  Sounds like a neat place. Would be interested myself for a future trip. 

For Sale 2000 Ford Ranger w/ Slide in Camper
see at 
http://www.dbkennel.homestead.com


----------

